# Harmony 1100 issue



## choice1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a Harmony 1100 and i am trying to figure out a way to to turn on
all of my components thru surge protector. The protector is an older monster model
HTS 3500 MkII. Do i need an ir repeater ? All answers will greatly appreciated and
thank you in advance.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If that is the power center I think it is, it should have a plug on the back that is used as a trigger to turn on other outlets.

You can plug that into the switched outlet on the back of your preamp/receiver, if it has one. There should be dip switches to set which plug banks are always on, instant on, or delayed on/off.

Then you just use your remote to turn on the receiver and other amplifiers (like the subwoofer) turn on automatically.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, it is too bad they don't just offer a remote turn on, like many other power centers. I like Anthony's idea. If not that way, you can get some expensive wall-plug adaptors, around $125, that will work off a trigger. Then what you would do would be to take the trigger or plug off of the receiver and go to the triggered plug, which your power center would be plugged into. This would be an option if your power center does NOT have a trigger on it. 

Matteo


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the 3500 has the "voltage" remote turn-on (110V sense or 12VDC trigger). I believe my old power center was that model, although it might be the 5000. It's been a while.

An IR option would be nice, but none of mine (Monster + 2 Panamax) have that either


----------



## choice1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for all of the responses. However, i purchased an AC polorized cord from RadioShack thinking it would do the trick. For some reason when i use the remote it takes a while to power down or up. 
Thinking maybe the 12v trigger maybe better. What do you guys think ? As always your opinions are 
well appreciated.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

12 volt triggers are cheap. Might as well try it and see what you like better. 

Matteo


----------

